# Legions during the Siege of Terra



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I wanted to make a thread on the track of where each legion was during the siege of terra. Some have rumors, mostly just because Black Library hasn't put the information out yet. If you have better information please quote and source. The main ones are the ones with (no strong information)

Loyal Legions

Ultramarines- (no strong information) supposedly slowed down by Word Bearers but managed to arrive at terra at full strength but not on time

Imperial Fists- Main Legion defenders of Terra (collected visions, Mechanicus)

White Scars- At the defence of Terra (collected visions)

Blood Angels- At the defence of Terra (collected visions)

Space Wolves- Ambushed by Alpha Legion (collected visions)

Dark Angels- (no strong information) supposedly slowed down by the Night Lords or taking back worlds, watching to see what side would win (collected visions, Angels of Darkness)

Salamanders- (no strong information) depleted (Fulgrim, Raven's Flight)

Raven Guard- (no strong information) able to escape from Istaavan with a force of three thousand... thats it

Iron Hands- (no strong information) depleted (Fulgrim, Raven's Flight)



Traitor Legions

Black Legion- At walls of Terra (collected visions)

World Eaters- Forefront Assault of Terra (collected visions, csm codex 3,4 edition)

Emperors Children- Pillage and Raping the civilian population of Terra (collected visions, csm 3 edition) 

Death Guard- Thick of the fighting of the walls on terra (csm codex 4 edition)

Iron Warriors- (no strong information). Last thing was their fleet attacking an Imperial Fist Vessel before the siege. Nothing about them in the csm codex or collected visions with the walls being torn down. (collected visions)

Night Lords- (no strong information). Said to have intercepted Dark Angels

Alpha Legion- (no strong information). Surprise attack on the space wolves before the siege. (collected visions)

Thousand Sons- (no strong information). Stuck on the Sorcerer World deep in the Eye of Terror right after the burning of Prospero and used the Rubric. (A Thousand Sons, CSM Codex 4 Edition)

Word Bearers- (no strong information). Supposedly fought off by the Ultramarines. (collected visions)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Loyalists

Ultramarines were as you said held up by the main strength of the Word Bearers far to the galactic east.

White Scars and Blood Angels were the first Legions to reinforce Terra in full strength, with the majority of the Imperial Fists managing to make it to Terra just ahead of the traitors.

Traitors

Iron Warriors deployed on Terra in large numbers (though probably not the full Legion) and focused on taking the Imperial Fists fortress monastary out then focusing on the Imperial Palace.

Thousand Sons deployed on Terra, summoning large numbers of Daemons and using their sorcerous abilities.

40 Companies of Word Bearers were at the Siege.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Loyalists
> 
> Ultramarines were as you said held up by the main strength of the Word Bearers far to the galactic east.
> 
> ...


Where did you find this information? Is it in Collected Visions, or the Index Astartes or something else?


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah i never heard the thousand sons were on tera summoning deamons. I dont think they where. They were on the planet of the sorcerors in the eye of terror. the end of a thousand sons tells us they remained there for quite a long time.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah thats what I thought, I thought they were spending a lot of time looking for the "cure" for their mutations. 

If what Spike says is true about the Word Bearers, I'm surprised they were able to bring that many companies to Terra... But then I guess its no wonder the Ultramarines were not whipped out of existance.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well all this info is present in either HH: Collected Visions, the appropriate Index Astartes/White Dwarf article or in the case of the Word Bearers also in Mechanicum.

The Thousand Sons didn't take part in their remaining entirety but they were an important part of Horus' plans.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If you read the older Index astartes articles the 1K sons were at terra, although they never took a massive role storming the walls etc. Whether the sons will remain at the siege is unclear as fluff is often being re written as they never went to the PotS till after the siege before. It may be that the sons at the siege were not on prospero at the time of the wolves attack. 

BTW the Iron Warriors were at the siege in large numbers, the whole siege was effectivly run by Perturbo. It was written that he gained an immense perverse pleasure in tearing down the defences Dorn had put in place. 

The word bears were also at terra but several companies went to stop the ultramarines under kor phearon (sp?) by repeatedly nuking the star of calth trying to make it go supernova. By the time the UMs arrived the siege was over and they had to deal with the clean up operation


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

According the Collected Visions Magnus and seemingly the remnants of his Legion were present at Terra:

"...Even as you receive this communique the remnant of my Legion and I are marshalling at the moons of Fasdahn-Oryx in preparation for transit to the Solar system. We await your orders to move on Terra." - Page 336 Collected Visions 'Magnus the Red contacts Horus'.

"The giant figure of Magnus the Red glared triumphantly about him with his one watchful eye before ordering the mage-warriors of the Thousand Sons to hurl their spells of death and destruction at the enemy." Page 354 Collected Visions 'The Siege of Terra'.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The trouble is that CV was written before a thousand sons and i think before the whole horus heresy book series really got off the ground, they may simply change it so magnus is not there. Magnus from the books was truly loyal, manipulated by tzeentch, but loyal.

To name one thing SPOILER captain torgaddon is listed and pictured as very chaosy traitorous sons of horus captain based on galaxy in flames thats not what happened to him. The ik son sorcerer Ulthizzar (sp) is also pictured blasting SWs on prospero which also never happened.

Ahriman is also standing in council with Horus, Fulgrim and Erebus to name a few which seems unlikely (cool picture though)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Barnster said:


> The trouble is that CV was written before a thousand sons and i think before the whole horus heresy book series really got off the ground, they may simply change it so magnus is not there. Magnus from the books was truly loyal, manipulated by tzeentch, but loyal.
> 
> To name one thing SPOILER captain torgaddon is listed and pictured as very chaosy traitorous sons of horus captain based on galaxy in flames thats not what happened to him. The ik son sorcerer Ulthizzar (sp) is also pictured blasting SWs on prospero which also never happened.
> 
> Ahriman is also standing in council with Horus, Fulgrim and Erebus to name a few which seems unlikely (cool picture though)


Oh indeed, the Heresy series which goes more indepth into the Heresy background does differ from the the Collected Visions. But its worth noting that even in the Collected Visions Magnus is portrayed as loyal up until the Burning of Prospero, when he percieves the Emperor as having betrayed him by unleashing the Wolves of Fenris. This is plausably the same in the Heresy series, remember that Magnus still contacts Horus and presumably joins the Heresy at the end of _Galaxy of Flames_ I think it is.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I think its safe to say now that we can disregard most of what was written in collected visions as nearly everything is being rewritten.
Even the 13th company of space wolves are not even mention in a thousand sons. Its all 5th company. According to collected visions its 13th company that is sent to prospero and follows the thousand sons through a portal to the planet of sorcerors which also never happens.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

You should remember that the thousand sons can be at both terra AND on the sorcerors planet. Ahriman is known as "Ahriman the exhile" for a reason, you know....


----------



## Vra'Kaious (Apr 6, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Where did you find this information? Is it in Collected Visions, or the Index Astartes or something else?



The Word Bearers where led by Lorgar to attack the palace walls while Kor Phaeron was attacking the Ultramarines at Calth. 
The Word Bearers had also a few troops inside the palace walls before it fell. 

The Iron warriors were breaking down the palace walls.

Chaos rules!!!! Slaanesh kicks ass:biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> I think its safe to say now that we can disregard most of what was written in collected visions as nearly everything is being rewritten.


I wholeheartedly disagree. In fact the Heresy series is actually loosely based on the Collected Visions. The reason it sometimes conflicts with the Collected Visions is because as its writing the background in much more depth, to develop certain plots it needs to deviate from what was written in the Collected Visions, and 'nearly everything' is not being rewritten at all. 




FORTHELION said:


> Even the 13th company of space wolves are not even mention in a thousand sons. Its all 5th company. According to collected visions its 13th company that is sent to prospero and follows the thousand sons through a portal to the planet of sorcerors which also never happens.


And all that may yet happen. Remember that _Prospero Burns_ is covering the same story from the Space Wolves' perspective, Im sure that the 13th Company will feature in Abnett's half of the story.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah it was basically the entire SW Legion that attacked Prospero, so the fact A Thousand Sons focuses on only 1 Company means next to nothing.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

maybe in prospero burns 13th company might appear more but nobody will be going through the portal after them. the thousand sons were on the planet for a fair length of time with no sign of any wolves


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> maybe in prospero burns 13th company might appear more but nobody will be going through the portal after them. the thousand sons were on the planet for a fair length of time with no sign of any wolves


Where are you getting the idea that the 13th Company went through a portal? I always thought they were ordered by Russ following the Burning of Prospero/Heresy into the Eye of Terror to give chase to the remnants of the Thousand Sons, and to my knowledge nothing about a portal is mentioned.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

maybe im getting mixed up with either CV or the space wolves codex ill have to look it up but its in one of them


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> maybe im getting mixed up with either CV or the space wolves codex ill have to look it up but its in one of them


I think it's in either collected visions or the eye of terror codex or Wolf's Honour. BUT who's to say that the 13th company came out on the planet of sorcerers. They might have come out on another world, Tzeentch being changer of ways and all that.


----------



## An'ggrath the Unbound (Apr 3, 2010)

FORTHELION said:


> yeah i never heard the thousand sons were on tera summoning deamons. I dont think they where. They were on the planet of the sorcerors in the eye of terror. the end of a thousand sons tells us they remained there for quite a long time.


The Thousand Sons did chill at the Planet of the Sorcerors for a while, but after Ahriman and his Cabal cast the Rubric of Ahriman, Magnus kinda figured he had no legion left to lose anyway and joined Horus before the traitor legions reached Terra, though they had a severely depleted strength


----------



## An'ggrath the Unbound (Apr 3, 2010)

Vra'Kaious said:


> The Word Bearers where led by Lorgar to attack the palace walls while Kor Phaeron was attacking the Ultramarines at Calth.
> The Word Bearers had also a few troops inside the palace walls before it fell.
> 
> The Iron warriors were breaking down the palace walls.
> ...


Got to disagree with you there. Slaanesh is a despicable, egotistical hedonist who cares more about playing with himself than fighting.
:nono:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think that rather than kicking other peoples asses slaneesh spends its time spanking his own ass.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> I think that rather than kicking other peoples asses slaneesh spends its time spanking his own ass.


Yes that's one of the reasons I'd love to see Melkirth in the game, they do have similarities but Melkirth isn't rubbish... or pink.

But more on topic, they say the Emperor's Children were pillaging on Terra, I thought Terra was practically all military at this point


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, Slaanesh is also the god of those addicted to killing people in the most creative ways possible! :grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope Terra wasn't all military, certain sections had a heavily concentrated military presence but for the most part the population was civilian.

The time between the Burning of Prospero and the Siege of Terra was between 7-10 years, enough tike for the TS to make their way over to the Emperor's residence.


----------

